

Show Spacecalnyc some love - tarunkotia
http://www.spacecalnyc.com
Show spacecalnyc.com some love. Vote here: https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=I+vote+%23spacecalnyc+for+%40spaceapps+People%27s+Choice+Award!<p>For those who are still reading, I along with few other guys developed an app during a weekend hackathon and made it to the finals. There is a people's choice award which we are contesting on (currently 5/160).
If nothing else do visit the site, I've put the link up there, I am sure just like me you will learn something new.<p>Again, show us your love :)
======
tarunkotia
Show spacecalnyc.com some love. Vote here:
[https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=I+vote+%23spacecalnyc+...](https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=I+vote+%23spacecalnyc+for+%40spaceapps+People%27s+Choice+Award)!

For those who are still reading, I along with few other guys developed an app
during a weekend hackathon and made it to the finals. There is a people's
choice award which we are contesting on (currently 5/160). If nothing else do
visit the site, I've put the link up there, I am sure just like me you will
learn something new.

Again, show us your love :)

